# TSD first or TKD



## trueaspirer (Jun 5, 2006)

I heard that Tae Kwan Do is descended from Tang Soo Do. A little while later, someone told me the opposite. If someone could tell me which one it is, with some support evidence so I can finally be at rest about this issue, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 5, 2006)

History regarding this stuff has been rewritten so many times, regarding this stuff, that it ceases to have any meaning.  There is quite a bit of obfuscation on this subject.


----------



## Ian wallace (Jun 19, 2006)

both are their own styles Because the masters had studied in different places and even in different countries during the japanese occupation, the masters were influenced by different styles. One master, Hwang Kee, spent his early years in Korea secretly training, practicing, and perfecting his skills in Tae Kyun and Soo Bahk Do but this does not signify that two are one. 
During the Japanese occupation, Master Hwang was arrested and imprisoned by the Japanese. He escaped and fled to Manchuria, where he continued to train in empty hand forms. When he returned to Korea from China in 1945, Grandmaster Hwang Kee established his first school in Seoul, Korea: *Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan*. Grandmaster Hwang Kee's school promoted brotherhood and the development of virtue according to "the way of the worthy hand."
For many years after the libertaion, a variety of martial art styles were taught in Korea. Although each school claimed to teach traditional Korean martial arts, each emphasized a different aspect of Tae Kyun/Subak, and so various names emerged such as Soo Bahk Do, Kwon Bob, Tang Soo, Hwa Soo and Kong Soo Do.
In 1955, many of the kwans (schools) were unified under a common name, *Tae Soo Do Association*. Several name changes occured but, in May 1973, the organization was renamed the *World Tae Kwon Do Federation (WTF).*
*althow tang soo do and tae kwon do are completly separate. 
*Between 1955 and 1960 when the majority of masters agreed to merge their various styles, Tang Soo Do practitioners and Tae Kwon Do practitioners divided. 
To preserve the traditional style of the martial arts as influenced by Tae Kyun and Soo Bahk Do, Grandmaster Hwang Kee maintained his original Moo Duk Kwan organization. While many of the techniques of Tang Soo Do are similar to those of Tae Kwon Do, Tang Soo Do differs in it's approach. Tang Soo Do is not a sport, and it is not primarily concerned with competition. Tang Soo Do strives to remain a fully traditionalart, which is designed to develop character through equal emphasis on physical, mental and spiritual instruction.


----------

